# Fitness Portrait | Self Portrait | Hello ladies ;)



## sscarmack (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey everyone 

Still alive, not really active anymore but I do peak in every so often and look through the photos and such.

I am still hitting the gym, everyday actually. 7 days a week and eating like a fool.

I'm extremely active on Instagram if you'd like to keep up with me. Photography, fitness, puppies and such haha.

IG: sscarmack

Enjoy the photos.

1. Progress photo. 8 months






2. Fitness Portrait, magazine style





3. Another





4. And most importantly, a before and after






Update.....


Up another 10lbs or so and couldn't be happier


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## pixmedic (Sep 2, 2015)

oh, and I love the lighting on these. 
nicely done!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## jaomul (Sep 2, 2015)

Its the 21st century, you cant say hello ladies, you gotta say hellllllooo peoples.

Good portraits, even better by the fact you did them yourself


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 2, 2015)

Buff as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The lighting is very well done in these. Nice job!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2015)

Instagram?
So this is what your iPhone photos look like ?
lol
good to see your still out there, great photos.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 3, 2015)

Braineack said:


>



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## mmaria (Sep 3, 2015)

big pictures!!!


I like adidas too


----------



## pjaye (Sep 3, 2015)

LOVE your tats.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2015)

Well-done photos! Great work on getting into good physical condition and packing on some serious muscle!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh my..... nice...... lighting


----------



## scotts2014se (Sep 3, 2015)

Congratulations on the hard work paying off. And the photos are great.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 3, 2015)

@mishele , this one is for your eyes... lol


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 3, 2015)

It seems like I never have the time to workout. 

But it looks like those 7 days a week are really paying off! Good job, and great photos!!!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Youtube Video


HAHA, now that's funny 



pixmedic said:


> oh, and I love the lighting on these.
> nicely done!


Thank you! I wanted something a little edgy with some punch 



Braineack said:


> F U


Haha! I'll take that as a compliment 



jaomul said:


> Its the 21st century, you cant say hello ladies, you gotta say hellllllooo peoples.
> 
> Good portraits, even better by the fact you did them yourself


Dang, I knew I was a little too forward 

Nothing worse than taking self portraits, especially one of this caliber, where I wanted to show off all my hard work. Definitely pleased with both results, the photos and my hard work.



medic2230 said:


> Buff as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time anyone's ever called me buff, so thank you hahaha

Two light set up, bare flash behind me, Einstein in beauty dish above (no sock)



astroNikon said:


> Instagram?
> So this is what your iPhone photos look like ?
> lol
> good to see your still out there, great photos.


Not bad for a iPhone huh  haha

Still grinding, mainly weddings and a couple portraits here n there.



mmaria said:


> big pictures!!!
> 
> 
> I like adidas too


Haha, I know I know. Instagram should add a zoom in feature or something lol.

Adidas definitely are comfy  haha



symplybarb said:


> LOVE your tats.


Thank you! Roughly 12-15 hours of work right there 



Derrel said:


> Well-done photos! Great work on getting into good physical condition and packing on some serious muscle!


Thanks Derrel! As a wise man once told me, "You get out of it what you put into it."



PixelRabbit said:


> Oh my..... nice...... lighting


The lighting is rather nice huh 



scotts2014se said:


> Congratulations on the hard work paying off. And the photos are great.


Thank you!



FITBMX said:


> It seems like I never have the time to workout.
> 
> But it looks like those 7 days a week are really paying off! Good job, and great photos!!!


That use to be my biggest problem. Not ever having the "time" to work out. I quickly realized, once I got off work, 90% of my day was filled with BS. I started prioritizing everything and quickly realized I had a lot more time on my hands than I thought.

7 days a week, 1 hour a day. Thats it.


Thanks everybody


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 4, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my..... nice...... lighting
> ...


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 4, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> That use to be my biggest problem. Not ever having the "time" to work out. I quickly realized, once I got off work, 90% of my day was filled with BS. I started prioritizing everything and quickly realized I had a lot more time on my hands than I thought.
> 
> 7 days a week, 1 hour a day. Thats it.



I know you are right, but saying "I don't have time" is a easy out!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice job, photos & otherwise.



medic2230 said:


> Buff as


Dude - that's awfully green . . . better get things checked out.


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 4, 2015)

Great shots. Hit me up if you're ever in Portland Oregon and want to be photographed (after October).


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 4, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Nice job, photos & otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Collard greens.


----------



## jovince3000 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi, I hate you. 
*sob*

Also ; nice pictures ! I think the second one would have gained much more if you had lighted up the tattoo instead of letting it fade to black. I like it anyway however. 
Good job!


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 24, 2016)

September to February Update...

I'm still alive and still in the gym and still packing on the weight!

Weighing in roughly around 175 now. Couldn't be happier with my progress.

Photo taken with the Sony A7Sii


----------



## Braineack (Feb 24, 2016)

I look just like that...
































...under my thick layer of BF.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 24, 2016)

You look fantastic. And I *still* love that ink.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 24, 2016)

I really like the way you photoshopped your head onto my body. Seamless, and excellently done. I must say I look good


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 24, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> You look fantastic. And I *still* love that ink.


Thank you kindly 

I actually had my first appointment to get the one on my leg removed, which you or anyone for that matter (unless you've seen me in person) has seen it. We all have that one tattoo mistake (obviously if you have multiple tattoos). I originally got a tattoo of a wolf howling, and then years later got it covered up with a bigger wolf that ended up looking like a panther bleeding haha. So needless to say, I'm going to bite the bullet and mark it up as, you live and you learn. 



jaomul said:


> I really like the way you photoshopped your head onto my body. Seamless, and excellently done. I must say I look good


HAHA. I couldn't resist. I figured instead of putting in over a years worth of work in the gym, just resort to a photoshop job LOL.

Keep up the hard work, I expect a progress update in 6 months  hahaha


----------



## pjaye (Feb 24, 2016)

sscarmack said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > You look fantastic. And I *still* love that ink.
> ...



I have a heart with bat wing... it was the 80's, enough said. And a heart with an arrow that is about 2cm. That was the test to see if I could take the pain  of a tattoo. I hate where they are but am going to get them covered with an elephant and fox. Really, it's much cooler than it sounds. Then I'll have those to go with the owl I already have. So I have two tattoo mistakes. Well, and my angel in memory of my brother is awful so will get that one touched up too.


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 24, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


Haha, I'm sorry but I got a good laugh trying to picture all of it 

Like I said, we all have one.....And since mine was a cover up, its DARK haha. Lucky me


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd be taking pictures of myself too if I didn't look like I was 8 months pregnant. I am having a heart attack just thinking about it.


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 24, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I'd be taking pictures of myself too if I didn't look like I was 8 months pregnant. I am having a heart attack just thinking about it.


The key is good photography and even better lighting haha


----------



## pjaye (Feb 24, 2016)

sscarmack said:


> Haha, I'm sorry but I got a good laugh trying to picture all of it
> 
> Like I said, we all have one.....And since mine was a cover up, its DARK haha. Lucky me



And my job here is done. I always say my goal is to get someone to laugh with me or at me every day. I'll take laughing at me as mission accomplished.


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 24, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I'm sorry but I got a good laugh trying to picture all of it
> ...


Reminds me of the time I almost got a chest piece done......So glad I didn't lol


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 24, 2016)

Okay, what I don't want to see is your selfies when you slow down working out, but continue to eat like you still are!


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 25, 2016)

The model is certainly easy to look at  
But those photos are great, love the light! Awsome job.


----------

